# Bilder abwedeln



## oddsetkaiser (30. Dezember 2002)

Hi

Ich möchte in PS meine Fotos von unten nach oben abwedeln. D.h. wenn die Helligkeit nicht allen Bereichen des Bildes stimmt möchte ich sie dadurch nachbessern.
Früher in der Dunkelkammer habe ich es immer mit einem Stück Pappe gemacht. Langsam über das Bild gezogen, wenn es belichtet wurde.

Jetzt frage ich mich aber schon seit geraumer Zeit, wie dieses in PS funktioniert.

Vielleicht ist es ne dumme Frage. Aber ich komme nicht weiter. Bin Newbie

Gruss
Odd


----------



## Jan Seifert (30. Dezember 2002)

maybe tonwertkorrektur


> Im Dialogfeld "Tonwertkorrektur" können Sie den Tonwertbereich und die Farbbalance eines Bildes durch Einstellen der Helligkeitsstufen für Tiefen, Mitteltöne und Lichter des Bildes korrigieren. Das Histogramm im Dialogfeld "Tonwertkorrektur" dient als visuelle Hilfe beim Einstellen der Farbwerte des Bildes.



Bild -> Einstellungen -> Tonwertkorrektur...
oder drück [STRG] + [L]

hoffe das du das meinst


----------



## Martin Schaefer (30. Dezember 2002)

Hmmm, ich bin mal ganz mutig und sage:

 mit dem Abwedler !  

Und denk immer dran, das Programm heißt *Photo*shop.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Jan Seifert (30. Dezember 2002)

oder drück einfach mal [F1], da findest du bestimmt was du suchst 



> mit dem Abwedler !


 könnte sein, oder besser gesagt, jawohl


----------

